# Best inexpensive gamepad for PC.....



## monsursound (Sep 20, 2011)

Guys, i want to buy a Gamepad for PC, specially for playing FIFA(Performing skills with keyboard is a nightmare).Please suggest me the cheapest i can get.
NB: It must have 2 analog sticks.
Budget: Rs 500-600.(May be i can stretch my budget a bit if necessary)


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't remember which model but my friend has one from logitech. Check for compatibility issues before settling on one. 

Would have recommended the Xbox controller right away but there are many decent offerings for your price too.


----------



## monsursound (Sep 21, 2011)

I was also thinking of Xbox controller,as it has no compatibility issue and it is awesome ,but its too expensive for me at this moment.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 21, 2011)

i also recommend the xbox crontrollers the inexpensive ones r useless get it from letsbuy after applying the coupen or search for a second hand on ebay


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 21, 2011)

XBOX controller can be had from HomeShop18 for 1116/- only after applying a 200/- discount coupon. I bought one for my room-mate last week. Got delivered in 4 days. If you can stretch you budget upto this point, then it is the best deal for the price.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeap man increase your budget you can not find good gear in 500 bucks. +1 to xbox controller.


----------



## monsursound (Sep 21, 2011)

thank you guys ..... i think i should wait till i can go for the Xbox controller.
Though i managed to find one for Rs 350...The company name was Enter .


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes i will also suggest to go with Microsoft Xbox 360 controller.BTW. recently bought the same controller @1.3K all from Kolkata.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 22, 2011)

monsursound said:


> thank you guys ..... i think i should wait till i can go for the Xbox controller.
> Though i managed to find one for Rs 350...The company name was Enter .



I have used the enter one. broken within 3 months.
Get the XBOX controller.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 22, 2011)

The main reason people are recommending Xbox 360 controller is because of the build quality and the response of the controller. I was using a frontech controller (about 500-600 bucks) .. but was not satisfied with it and the response also didn't seem right and also not so accurate. but when I got the Xbox 360 controller I had much better control over the game.   .. Even I thought 1.3K was too expensive.. but I bought it anyway and I am very happy with it.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Sep 23, 2011)

Just ordered Xbox 360 controller from Letsbuy . It cost me 1349 , waiting for deleivery


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2011)

monsursound said:


> thank you guys ..... i think i should wait till i can go for the Xbox controller.
> Though i managed to find one for Rs 350...The company name was Enter .



Enter is cheap brand...u have to handle it carefully...

a good brand such as Logitech or XBOX controller is always a trusted purchase


----------



## enkay3987 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just sharing my views on a gamepad i had bought in 2007. Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2(The wired 1 would come for arnd 1k) it worked till a few months back and it's been used quite a lot. My friends during that time bought a couple of local gamepads and they were gone in a matter of months and also it wasn't comfortable to play with them....

so I would also suggest you to buy either logitech or xbox controller.


----------

